# Troll RTA spare glass



## ET (22/6/17)

Good day. Anyone have a spare glass for the troll rta? Or know of a shop that has a few spare ones?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naeem_M (22/6/17)

Hi bud

We've still got stock

www.thevapeindustry.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (22/6/17)

Naeem_M said:


> Hi bud
> 
> We've still got stock
> 
> www.thevapeindustry.co.za



Thanks. Have a mate who is desperate for one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones (26/12/17)

Didn't want to start a new thread. But does anyone still have stock of the replacement glass. Broke mine taking it off and dropped the spare a couple of days ago.. 

Thanks.


----------

